# First episode in my season series is up! First tag punched



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Going to keep them coming real time throughout the season. Keep checking back or subscribe to my channel on YouTube.12 counties on the list to hunt and I'm planning to bring footage from all of them. Going to be hunting some diverse landscapes and habitat across private and public lands. 

Enjoy!


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

PM Hunt 10/15- Hunt #3
Spot and stalk doe harvest and mature buck encounter
Deep East Ohio in the land of lakes


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Bowhunting footage from the pre-rut to Nov. 12 when I filled my buck tag on my best buck so far. My buddy was able to tag a deer the same day and I was able to get both on camera. I shot my buck in Licking county and my buddy shot his deer in Franklin county. It's been a fun and productive season! Hopefully will be back out with a couple friends for the final hunts of the year.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Awsome video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

